# steel erection



## Bono

Hola a todos!! Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre seguridad en obras de construcción y me aparece "steel erection" por ejemplo steel-erection jobs o Steel erection is used during the construction of many types of structures including high-rise buildings.
 
Yo encontré que puede ser erección de acero.
 
Otro ´término es metal decking, puede ser estructura metálica?
 
Bueno espero puedan ayudarme!
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## aurilla

"metal decking" es "piso / plataforma de metal"


----------



## Bono

Mucha gracias aurilla!!!

No tienes idea de si steel erection es erección de acero??

Saludos


----------



## irredento

salvo que en el ramo de la construcción sea término comun, yo pienso en que "lavantamiento" podria servirte en vez de "erección": en Mexico su principal connotacion va en sentido sexual


----------



## mora

Hola

'Erección' es lo mismo en inglés, sin embargo, en construcción se dice 'erección de acero'. Buscalo. 

metal decking = forjado  metálico http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forjado

Mora


----------



## Bono

Muchas gracias a todos!!! 

yo había encontrado erección de acero con bastantes matches en el google, a pesar de que aquí en Argentina también es un término con connotación sexual.

Muchas gracias nuevamente, me han sido de gran ayuda!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Bono said:


> Muchas gracias a todos!!!
> 
> yo había encontrado erección de acero con bastantes matches en el google, a pesar de que aquí en Argentina también es un término con connotación sexual.
> 
> Muchas gracias nuevamente, me han sido de gran ayuda!!


 

Bono,

Es lo que yo estaba pensando. Igualito que un título de peli porno: "Steel Erection" / "Erección de Acero".

Ja ja ja

Eva Maria


----------



## phantom2007

Yo creo que es "construcción en acero". "Erección en acero" es una traducción literal y de comprensión no inmediata


----------



## landesman

erección: 
(Del lat. _erectĭo, -ōnis_).


*1. *f. Acción y efecto de levantar, levantarse, enderezarse o ponerse rígido algo.

_Real Academia Española © _


*Por tanto, "erección de acero" es correcto. Si quieres evitarlo, puedes usar "contrucción erigida en acero".*


----------



## jalibusa

Se "erige" un monumento, pero no suena bien para un edificio, me permito sugerir: "construcción de un edificio con estructura de acero" o "construcción de la estructura de acero de un edificio", frases inocentes de toda connotación sexual.


----------

